# Does anyone marinate ribs before smoking?



## hambone1950

Maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention , but I can't recall  hearing very much about marinating ribs.... And then I just read a comment of someone who swears by it. And I've often wondered about trying it. After all , we brine pork chops and chicken....we marinate steak and chicken and pork....
So here's my question :  do you marinate your ribs?
Pos? Cons? Experiences or opinions?

:grilling_smilie::sausage::grilling_smilie::sausage::grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie::sausage:


----------



## alpha wolf

I have never tried marinating ribs myself. Today is my second batch of ribs in the MES ever. First time I didn't have an Amazen Pellet smoker and the creosote taste was so horrible. I am hoping that todays batch will turn out much better. I have stuck with the traditional mustard and rub in the fridge over night (technically marinating???? I'm not sure). I will be keeping an eye on this thread as well!!!


----------



## raastros2

never have and prob never willbut thats just because i dont like wet ribs...i know some guys that marinate their spares to make asian style ribs


----------



## hambone1950

OK! Not much love for marinating ribs up in here.....duly noted! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## glocksrock

I've thought about trying to marinade them, just never got around to it. I guess it couldn't hurt to try it though.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Well, I guess you could consider what I do a marinade...technically!

I apply rub to the ribs the night before the smoke and wrap them in plastic wrap and foil.  When you unwrap them to put them on the smoker they are covered in a lovely pasty liquid that was rub and is now marinade!  Whaddaya think?

Bill


----------



## jirod

I've marinated them in apple juice with a little vinegar and the rub I was going to use.  It was ok.  Personally though I just put the rub on, wrap them and throw them in the fridge overnight.

I also wrap after 2-3 hours of cooking, with some apples juice, brown sugar, more rub, etc.  So I think I get a lot of the same flavor from that as marinating.  To me ribs are generally thin enough that each bite has a pretty decent ratio of bark to meat, and get a lot of flavor from that.  Some thicker cuts like chops/loins/brisket/pp/shoulder I get marinating or injecting more.  But again just my opinon the way I do ribs I don't think I gain much marinating.  But I'm pretty much a newbie myself.


----------



## hambone1950

PGSmoker64 said:


> Well, I guess you could consider what I do a marinade...technically!
> 
> I apply rub to the ribs the night before the smoke and wrap them in plastic wrap and foil.  When you unwrap them to put them on the smoker they are covered in a lovely pasty liquid that was rub and is now marinade!  Whaddaya think?
> 
> Bill



Agree. I think a dry rub is just a dry marinade when you get right down to it....good point. Thumbs Up


----------



## hambone1950

jirod said:


> I've marinated them in apple juice with a little vinegar and the rub I was going to use.  It was ok.  Personally though I just put the rub on, wrap them and throw them in the fridge overnight.
> 
> I also wrap after 2-3 hours of cooking, with some apples juice, brown sugar, more rub, etc.  So I think I get a lot of the same flavor from that as marinating.  To me ribs are generally thin enough that each bite has a pretty decent ratio of bark to meat, and get a lot of flavor from that.  Some thicker cuts like chops/loins/brisket/pp/shoulder I get marinating or injecting more.  But again just my opinon the way I do ribs I don't think I gain much marinating.  But I'm pretty much a newbie myself.



Right. I think the general consensus is that ribs dont benefit much from marinating. I was just curious if many folks did it....I think the tried and true dry rub method is the way to go as a rule.....but I might just try it once to see what it's like.


----------



## fct202

It's has been a while but I used to regularly marinade pork spares and baby back ribs in dr pepper.  Soak them over night before smoking them. Always had good results.


----------



## dummy que

i put either cherry juice & brown sugar with honey or apple sauce with brown sugar with honey set frig. overnight


----------



## jeffed76

dummy que said:


> i put either cherry juice & brown sugar with honey or apple sauce with brown sugar with honey set frig. overnight


 Sounds good, what proportions do you use?


----------



## av8tor

I started marinating our ribs per Myron Mixons book and loved them so always do it now. Ginger Ale, Orange juice, Soy Sauce and powdered ranch dressing. 4 hours and good to go.


----------



## dummy que

jeffed76 about 2.5 cups cherry juice or apple sauce .5 cup of brown sugar honey a good squeeze


----------



## thoseguys26

I've seen members here, including 'bear' making bacon on a stick, which is cured ribs and they looked great but I've never personally made/tried them.


----------



## palladini

I marinate my ribs, I think it makes the best ribs going.  I use Cider Vinegar, Apple Juice and vegetable oil and whatever spice I have or can think of.  I put that in the fridge for about 36 hours, overhaul the ribs every 12 hours while I am marinating them.  I then take them out of the Marinade, wash them off, dry them off and apply Honey and whatever rub I am using at that time.  Then back into the fridge, tightly wrapped in plastic wrap.  The next morning, into the smoker for the 3 - 2 - 1 method @ 225.  We had our local ribfest about 2 weeks ago, and I made some this same weekend, the people who went to the ribfest and had mine, said mine were much better.


----------



## bama bbq

I don't marinade ribs. I do rub them as my chimney and cooker are coming up to temp. I don't open the cooker until 5 hrs for spares and 4 hrs for baby backs if I am going to glaze. If not I wait for 6 hours for spares and 5 for baby backs. Then test for tenderness.  I try to run the cooker at 250-275*.


----------



## hambone1950

Well! A little love for marinating ribs in the second half. I think I want to try that dr pepper marinade that fct202 mentioned....works well on pork butt , so why not?


----------



## flash

Beef ribs yes. Pork ribs I have never tried.


----------



## jeffed76

Palladini said:


> I marinate my ribs, I think it makes the best ribs going.  I use Cider Vinegar, Apple Juice and vegetable oil and whatever spice I have or can think of.  I put that in the fridge for about 36 hours, overhaul the ribs every 12 hours while I am marinating them.  I then take them out of the Marinade, wash them off, dry them off and apply Honey and whatever rub I am using at that time.  Then back into the fridge, tightly wrapped in plastic wrap.  The next morning, into the smoker for the 3 - 2 - 1 method @ 225.  We had our local ribfest about 2 weeks ago, and I made some this same weekend, the people who went to the ribfest and had mine, said mine were much better.
> 
> :music-064:         :grilling_smilie:        :canada-flag-14:



When you say overhaul them every 12 hours, do you mean new marinade every 12 hours?


----------



## palladini

jeffed76 said:


> When you say overhaul them every 12 hours, do you mean new marinade every 12 hours?


No, not new marinade, just flip them and move them around.  I use a plastic container to marinate, never get it quite full of marinade, by that I mean I never make enough to cover the 3 - 1/2 ribs, I cut them in half to fit.  So every 12 hours or so, I open the container and rotate the bottom to the top and the top to the bottom.  The same marinade is with every separate batch of ribs I do, from the moment they go into it until the moment i wash it off 24 to 36 hours later.  But every marinade I make, is just a bit different than every other one I have made.


----------



## gwest77

Hambone1950,

  I've used STUBB'S marinade for pork before and my ribs turned out great. Not knocking Jeff's recipes because he has some good stuff.

It's just I like the STUBB'S brand. Last time I marinaded ribs I put them in a gal zip lock bag,squeezed all the air out turned them every so often.

I also left them in the marinade for two days in the fridge. They were some of the best ribs I've ever smoked.


----------



## ribwizzard

I'd say, if Im going to cook them on either a gas grill or charcoal grill, I tend to pile on as much flavor as possible....but If I plan to slow smoke them, I'm looking to be able to taste the flavor of the wood and the meat over everything else. The soy sauces and marinades with citrus tend to not blend with that flavor very well.


----------



## blacklab

I've soaked them in root beer for 24hrs then applied rub. Wasn't a big fan. Not like it was bad just to sweet for my wife an I.


----------



## suie

It's really all about what you like. I'm sure marinated ribs can be delicious, but I prefer a spicy dry rub with a little bit of sugar to develop a nice bark. I apply the rub about an hour before they go on, and smoke with a mild wood until the bend test tells me they're done. (no foiling)

If done correctly, you end-up with a nice crunchy bark, and juicy, tender meat on the inside. That's my rib heaven!


----------



## turnandburn

Ribwizzard said:


> I'd say, if Im going to cook them on either a gas grill or charcoal grill, I tend to pile on as much flavor as possible....but If I plan to slow smoke them, I'm looking to be able to taste the flavor of the wood and the meat over everything else. The soy sauces and marinades with citrus tend to not blend with that flavor very well.



im with ya there rib...when  grilling im all about marinades..we had a little luau get togeher and i did baby backs marinated in McCormacks (i believe) hawaiin luau marinade...AMAZING!! mmmmmm....luau pork... i even glazed one with tiger sauce..excellent. when smoking tho, i wanna taste meat and smoke. although i might test out this smoked marinated ribs this weekend..ill gladly be a guinea pig...lol.


----------



## hambone1950

jeffed76 said:


> When you say overhaul them every 12 hours, do you mean new marinade every 12 hours?



I think that's Canadian for " flip the ribs over in the marinade" :biggrin:


----------



## kathrynn

I never marinade my ribs....fix them up right before throwing in the Vault.

Kat


----------



## wreckincrew

For babybacks I wash & trim them, remove the membrane and put them into a foodsaver bag, fill with apple cider and a splash of lemon juice, seal them up and let them sit overnight. The next day I rinse off, pat dry, apply mustard & then a dry rub. Then 2-2-1 and done.


----------



## misterc01

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

Yes to marinade. I just experiment around a basic sweetish (apple juice/cider, orange juice, honey, sugars,  etc) and something acidic (lemon, grapefruit) and so on.  Add to meat, stick sealed in fridge for a couple hours. Remove drain, then a rub - again depends on whether I want it sweet, hot,  sweet and hot, etc. I want to try something with chocolate ( my daughters idea) one day. Smoke them in a gas grill (mine has excellent heat control) or the smoker depending on the number of ribs based on number of diners,   and then sauce starting in the last 20 minutes.  Have tried KC and Memphis variations, and ext will be either a mustard or a white Alabama.  Really, it is just playing with tastes that make it fun. Might even try an injection for the heck of it.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";}</style><![endif]


----------



## jeffed76

I've marinated, wrapped, injected, ... you name it.  The best ribs I've made so far are super simple: smoke bone side up with a standard rub @ 250 for 4 hours.  I found the marinating was more work than it was worth.


----------

